# Galaxy SIII Prevention Hotline-



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

You know... some people will need this...

Dam you physical home button, dam you.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol. That's the only drawback I see


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

basically --- who the hell uses physical buttons these days --

i'm also wondering if the radio is gonna be as shitty as it has been in every sammy phone i've owned


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

no thanks! ill take jelly bean. which will probably come out around the same time as the sgs3 ships. considering verizon will probably push the release back a few months...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The S3 is will have a radio chipset built by Qualcomm, since it's using the MSM8960 that has the LTE/CDMA modems integrated into the CPU core (unlike previous Qualcomm CPUs that had it separate for devices like the Rezound and Thunderbolt).

http://www.qualcomm.com/media/releases/2011/02/14/qualcomm-announces-next-generation-snapdragon-mobile-chipset-family


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I want a galaxy nexus 2. If such a device is being worked on.....


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I want a 7.4 in screen with two physical home buttons. That way when one thumb gets tired (always happens) I can use the other. I heard on thats coming in the gs4. Along with an octuple core processor clocked at 3.14 ghz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> I want a 7.4 in screen with two physical home buttons.


So you want a tablet?









If the thread is going to turn into a huge troll then we'll just close it or move it to offtopic


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

I put a deposit down, I had to do it. I can still back out when I see it though.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Chakra said:


> I put a deposit down, I had to do it. I can still back out when I see it though.


If you get it give us a good, unbiased nexus owner review!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

If there was no home button I would consider it depending on the dev community activity... but that home button is a huge turn off for some reason.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I want to meet the dipshit who instated the physical home button for US Versions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

The international version home button isn't a physical one? Fail.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

To buy it outright is 800$ and I don't have an upgrade anytime soon. There's my prevention haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

I can't give up my on screen keys.....but it's so shiny and new......

Anyone know of a phone in the works with on screen keys so I can easily pass on this?????


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> To buy it outright is 800$ and I don't have an upgrade anytime soon. There's my prevention haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Bingo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Turbo Slaab said:


> I can't give up my on screen keys.....but it's so shiny and new......
> 
> Anyone know of a phone in the works with on screen keys so I can easily pass on this?????


The phone for the forum you're currently posting in?









Otherwise none exist without physical buttons.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Is there even a hint of a rumor to the gnex2? That would deter most of us I'm sure.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> The S3 is will have a radio chipset built by Qualcomm, since it's using the MSM8960 that has the LTE/CDMA modems integrated into the CPU core (unlike previous Qualcomm CPUs that had it separate for devices like the Rezound and Thunderbolt).
> 
> http://www.qualcomm.com/media/releases/2011/02/14/qualcomm-announces-next-generation-snapdragon-mobile-chipset-family


So you're saying that we can expect better quality radios than what has been in previous Samsung devices?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

kidserious said:


> So you're saying that we can expect better quality radios than what has been in previous Samsung devices?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I never said that. I just said what the facts are. What entails a better 3g/lte modem is subjective and whether those are better is speculation. Those modems have never been added to a Verizon phone and they're the latest to be built for production by Qualcomm.

Hardware is also one thing, but the software to run it and who configures that software is another.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> To buy it outright is 800$ and I don't have an upgrade anytime soon. There's my prevention haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you want the international version then ya its $800 but if you want the US version then the most it goes for is $649 which is still steep but not nearly as bad lol.
On a side note im probably in the minority here but i actually dont mind the physical button so much. I mean at first it was weird but then it just grew on me and now i just really cant wait.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure how anyone can persuade people away from it?? Face it, the s3 is everything the nexus SHOULD have been, hardware wise..... The only thing I don't like is the physical home button.... But honestly I wasn't used to a phone with 3 softkeys when all my droids owned had 4 default buttons on the bottom... Im sure ill get used to the home key tho.. Im another who preordered it today also.. White! And it will NOT cost 800!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Barf said:


> Is there even a hint of a rumor to the gnex2? That would deter most of us I'm sure.


if I recall right Google is going to have multiple manufacturers make the next nexus. At least that was the rumor I read.

And isn't the US version of the s3 gonna be duel core? Or was that just another dirty rumor.. cuz if it is, screw that! Quad core or bust!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> The international version home button isn't a physical one? Fail.


the international versions of the Galaxy series always had physical home buttons and the US versions had capacitive.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> If you want the international version then ya its $800 but if you want the US version then the most it goes for is $649 which is still steep but not nearly as bad lol.
> On a side note im probably in the minority here but i actually dont mind the physical button so much. I mean at first it was weird but then it just grew on me and now i just really cant wait.


Hmm quite peculiar. I work for a large electronics retailer and when I checked the price of the white Verizon GS3 16gb that is available for pre order it shows as being 800$.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> The phone for the forum you're currently posting in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you would think all new ICS devices will either have the 3 capacitive buttons or on screen keys --

i could pass up the SIII easily if we had a timetable on when we can keep our unlimited data through upgrading til.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

The iphonish home button kills me, other than that the phone is sexy as hell I'm def gna grab one and if I don't like it turn around and sell it. I am a phone junky.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

jr313 said:


> The iphonish home button kills me, other than that the phone is sexy as hell I'm def gna grab one and if I don't like it turn around and sell it. I am a phone junky.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

zathus said:


> if I recall right Google is going to have multiple manufacturers make the next nexus. At least that was the rumor I read.
> 
> And isn't the US version of the s3 gonna be duel core? Or was that just another dirty rumor.. cuz if it is, screw that! Quad core or bust!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


From what I read, the dual core used in the us version is just as badass as the quad in the international....

Also what's the big deal with a hard home key?? Doesn't it have a soft menu and back keys on each side?? Or is that the International version only???

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

The cores aren't fighting , its dual


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Phone definitely looks cool but I'm going to pass I think. Don't want physical buttons and I most certainly don't want a white phone. I think I will hold out for the next nexus.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

The only thing making me even consider this phone is the micro sd card slot. Maybe...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Sammy's radios are fine. You have a defective unit or shitty service area. My bionic and razr dropped service all the time. The only time my Nexus has is during a verizon outage. I've owned 5 moto devices, and while I'll admit the hardware is better, I've yet to see a major difference in radios - except the aforementioned data drops.

Having said that, I almost pre ordered one today. Canceled at checkout. I want to hold it, feel it, and read reviews on US variants first.

And who knows? Maybe we will like the home button. I just like being able to tweak my softkeys. Sucks that the S3 and One X aren't on screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

I used my upgrade on the nexus at launch, however if the radios in the GSIII are significantly better than the nexus, I'm going to pay retail price and sell my nexus.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

zathus said:


> if I recall right Google is going to have multiple manufacturers make the next nexus. At least that was the rumor I read.
> 
> And isn't the US version of the s3 gonna be duel core? Or was that just another dirty rumor.. cuz if it is, screw that! Quad core or bust!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The US versions are dual core, however, unlike the international, the US versions have (double the international) 2GB of RAM.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Add another line. $10/m. Sell Nexus. Port new phone to old unlimited number. I'll be doing #4 for this phone probably. Put dummy phone on new line. Cancel data plan. Shut off dumb phone. Put in drawer.

Enjoy new phones all the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ive gone back and forth and landed on no thanks. The giant home button is just fugly IMO. Also the back of the phone is meh. I don't really want white and the blue is not appealing to me either. Also I know touchwiz can be removed via an AOSP ROM but damn it's ugly. Looks like GB still so that sucks. The 2100mAh battery is no better than my GNex extended and any extended for the SGS3 will make the phone fat so another draw back. The phone seems great internally but meh I love my GNex and can't see myself ever buying another non Nexus device again. I'll be standing by with an extra $650+ in my wallet for the next Nexus device!

Sent from my Asus TF300T running CM9 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## evilkokonut (Aug 11, 2011)

I am going to wait for the note 2 ... hopefully it comes to verizon


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

evilkokonut said:


> I am going to wait for the note 2 ... hopefully it comes to verizon


They should make a Nexus Note. 5.65 inches with on screen keys. :drool:


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Hmm quite peculiar. I work for a large electronics retailer and when I checked the price of the white Verizon GS3 16gb that is available for pre order it shows as being 800$.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol i can assure you i just paid full retail price for the 16gb verizon model and it was $599 haha well more like $629 including tax but its not $800 i know that for a fact lol


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> Lol i can assure you i just paid full retail price for the 16gb verizon model and it was $599 haha well more like $629 including tax but its not $800 i know that for a fact lol


$599 is what my store will be selling it at as well


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Add another line. $10/m. Sell Nexus. Port new phone to old unlimited number. I'll be doing #4 for this phone probably. Put dummy phone on new line. Cancel data plan. Shut off dumb phone. Put in drawer.
> 
> Enjoy new phones all the time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This is cheaper than buying full retail ($200+$10*24=$440 vs $600) but unfortunately I have a feeling the shared data switch over is going to kill this method, especially if you want to maintain unlimited data.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Detonation said:


> This is cheaper than buying full retail ($200+$10*24=$440 vs $600) but unfortunately I have a feeling the shared data switch over is going to kill this method, especially if you want to maintain unlimited data.


It shouldn't. As your original, unlimited line recevies the S3, it's sees it as "CPE" - customer provided equipment. This means that the device loses its warranty, but if you already had insurance on your original line then you can keep it.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> It shouldn't. As your original, unlimited line recevies the S3, it's sees it as "CPE" - customer provided equipment. This means that the device loses its warranty, but if you already had insurance on your original line then you can keep it.


This.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> It shouldn't. As your original, unlimited line recevies the S3, it's sees it as "CPE" - customer provided equipment. This means that the device loses its warranty, but if you already had insurance on your original line then you can keep it.


What about the act of adding a second line though? Since data will be shared like minutes and texts are now, you wouldn't have the option/requirement to add the extra data plan (and cancel it later). It would just piggy back your current plan and assumedly force you off unlimited.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Detonation said:


> What about the act of adding a second line though? Since data will be shared like minutes and texts are now, you wouldn't have the option/requirement to add the extra data plan (and cancel it later). It would just piggy back your current plan and assumedly force you off unlimited.


That line should ask for a tiered plan. You already have at least one line that has unlimited, and they cannot change it if it's not renewing its agreement.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> That line should ask for a tiered plan. You already have at least one line that has unlimited, and they cannot change it if it's not renewing its agreement.


Ding ding. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

Detonation said:


> This is cheaper than buying full retail ($200+$10*24=$440 vs $600) but unfortunately I have a feeling the shared data switch over is going to kill this method, especially if you want to maintain unlimited data.


I have tried this before... but if you look at what your bill is after taxes, and random other surcharges; it ends up being more expensive.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

murtezahu said:


> I have tried this before... but if you look at what your bill is after taxes, and random other surcharges; it ends up being more expensive.


No it won't. Example in my area: 200(phone)X1.08(taxes)=216; 10(monthly for extra line)X24(months)X1.11(average increase in bill due to various taxes and surcharges)=266; 216+266=482. 600(phone sans contract)X1.08(taxes)=648. Buying on an extra line saves roughly *$166*, plus you can sell your old hardware. Also remember this only works if you have a feature phone laying around to throw on the "new" line to get rid of the data plan.


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

the GS3 isnt that much of an upgrade over the GNex, especially seeing as the GNex has practically limitless dev support. The only way i see myself getting phone envy is if the camera is on par with a high end point and shoot, has some new amazing battery tech, 1080p screen, SD slot, keyboard and a motorola radio...yes the SGS3 is technically superior to the GNex but really, by how much? Granted this is purely my opinion, but i feel theres a good chunk of people who feel similarly


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

auxiliarypie said:


> the GS3 isnt that much of an upgrade over the GNex, especially seeing as the GNex has practically limitless dev support. The only way i see myself getting phone envy is if the camera is on par with a high end point and shoot, has some new amazing battery tech, 1080p screen, SD slot, keyboard and a motorola radio...yes the SGS3 is technically superior to the GNex but really, by how much? Granted this is purely my opinion, but i feel theres a good chunk of people who feel similarly


I guess to me those are big reasons why its an upgrade but i have to admit that i will miss the dev support that is on the galaxy nexus


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

auxiliarypie said:


> keyboard and a motorola radio...


The modems in it are made by Qualcomm, not Motorola. I'm not sure how an on screen keyboard that every phone has is better.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27155-galaxy-siii-prevention-hotline/#entry724704


----------



## dodgerslim (Jun 15, 2011)

yarly said:


> The modems in it are made by Qualcomm, not Motorola. I'm not sure how an on screen keyboard that every phone has is better.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ne/#entry724704


I think he meant if those are things that the S3 did in fact have.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

dodgerslim said:


> I think he meant if those are things that the S3 did in fact have.


Yeah, you're right, misread what he said there. Thanks


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I may just keep my SIII virginity. I was seriously considering this phone for the SD slot but to be honest, I back up all of my songs and hate listening to old music. I'll probably hold off until the end of the year and wait for the holiday releases


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

again the only thing that got me trippin is the fact that VZ might change the upgrade requirements to require tiered data plan at anytime (with upgrade), since we do not really know when they plan on doing so.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> I back up all of my songs and hate listening to old music.


This coming from a girl who I have personally witnessed type out almost the entire fresh prince of Bel air song 

I thought I was gonna go bat shit crazy for the s3 myself, but the phone just doesn't seem to be doing it for me. I'm more interested in seeing if the droid HD (razr with soft keys) will have an unlocked boot loader. That would probably entice me enough to switch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

Admittedly, The G3 is a clean looking device but its not that impressive, not enough to switch from the GNex. Don't get me wrong I would love to get my hands on it and every other phone too but I just think that there will be something even better that comes out shortly after. Always is.

And yeah, home-screen button? Why? i thought that design was for Iphone simpletons so they don't struggle navigating their device cause there is only one option.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> again the only thing that got me trippin is the fact that VZ might change the upgrade requirements to require tiered data plan at anytime (with upgrade), since we do not really know when they plan on doing so.


They confirmed that if you preorder it now you still keep your current data packages


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

throwbot said:


> I thought I was gonna go bat shit crazy for the s3 myself, but the phone just doesn't seem to be doing it for me. I'm more interested in seeing if the droid HD (razr with soft keys) will have an unlocked boot loader. That would probably entice me enough to switch.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Dude moto will keep locking their phones down and not only lock em down but encrypt them they aren't dev friendly. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I love how people are so excited for the Razr HD. Yeah, it looks and sounds sick, but it will be locked down tighter than Mother Theresa's vag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Yeah, I love how people are so excited for the Razr HD. Yeah, it looks and sounds sick, but it will be locked down tighter than Mother Theresa's vag.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You sir made my month with that comment XD


----------



## Dr.m0x (Sep 14, 2011)

Mostly just seeing gimmicky stuff I won't need in the gs3. Rather to wait for the nexus 4.

I don't know anyone in real life who had rushed out to grab one, which is unusual since I know a few fellow technology enthusiasts.

I did however buy a Transformer Prime for no good reason.

Sent from my GNex


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

Dr.m0x said:


> Mostly just seeing gimmicky stuff I won't need in the gs3. Rather to wait for the nexus 4.
> 
> I don't know anyone in real life who had rushed out to grab one, which is unusual since I know a few fellow technology enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


I bought one of those back in February and don't regret it at all


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> They confirmed that if you preorder it now you still keep your current data packages


i'm aware of this, what I was saying is how long is this gonna last for (the upgrading keeping unlimited pckg)


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Dr.m0x said:


> Mostly just seeing gimmicky stuff I won't need in the gs3. Rather to wait for the nexus 4.
> 
> I don't know anyone in real life who had rushed out to grab one, which is unusual since I know a few fellow technology enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


What is this nexus 4 you speak of?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I hate touchwiz with a passion. Is the battery technology even gonna keep up with a quad core device? Will ICS even use 4 CPUs for anything? I'll wait and keep my options open.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Aren't they saying that Google opened the Nexus program up to 5 manufactures? I'll be waiting for one of those around November/December.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

TheNeighbor said:


> I hate touchwiz with a passion. Is the battery technology even gonna keep up with a quad core device? Will ICS even use 4 CPUs for anything? I'll wait and keep my options open.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Idk they're saying the SIII is "above average" for GSM model phones. Idk what these professional phone reviewers consider heavy usage, but if they can get 16-20 hours I wouldn't consider that heavy at all.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Those who made a pre-order, did you do it via the Verizon website? Did it have you pay in full at the time of order? I want to order, but am still on the fence on the subject of worthy upgrade. I will be using the MistaWolfe Method (lol) and have never done so with Verizon. I used to do a similar thing while with Sprint though.

when going through order process I can not see my other lines, when I select the family share the only line I see is the GSIII, is this normal?

I need HELP, LoL! I need someone to tell me NO other than my wife, that just makes me wanna buy it even more LMAO.
Holding off for the time being, I got all the way to the purchase page. Had my CC and everything entered in the text fields, just couldn't commit.

Does it look that bad? I dont think so (pic from a xda thread) MOAR PICS Here ---> *http://tinyurl.com/74ymhed*


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

The phone itself looks fantastic. Coming from the Nexus and on screen buttons I really don't like the presence of a physical button. I feel like its a step back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

cordell said:


> Those who made a pre-order, did you do it via the Verizon website? Did it have you pay in full at the time of order? I want to order, but am still on the fence on the subject of worthy upgrade. I will be using the MistaWolfe Method (lol) and have never done so with Verizon. I used to do a similar thing while with Sprint though.
> 
> when going through order process I can not see my other lines, when I select the family share the only line I see is the GSIII, is this normal?
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat, although I ditched my wife years ago









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just put my pre order in for 16GB white Galaxy S3! Only $149 for me. Can't wait for end of June to come.selling me Nexus with all accessories.


----------



## mudferret (Nov 24, 2011)

No fully functional AOSP out of the box no care.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

je2345 said:


> Just put my pre order in for 16GB white Galaxy S3! Only $149 for me. Can't wait for end of June to come.selling me Nexus with all accessories.


Why the discount?

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cuz I sell verizon!: ). when it comes I'll sell it cheaper to
Myself.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

TheNeighbor said:


> The phone itself looks fantastic. Coming from the Nexus and on screen buttons I really don't like the presence of a physical button. I feel like its a step back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Personally I dislike on screen buttons after using LMT. Idk why more people haven't heard of it. Our 4.65 in turns into a 4.5 in screen


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

cordell said:


> Those who made a pre-order, did you do it via the Verizon website? Did it have you pay in full at the time of order? I want to order, but am still on the fence on the subject of worthy upgrade. I will be using the MistaWolfe Method (lol) and have never done so with Verizon. I used to do a similar thing while with Sprint though.
> 
> when going through order process I can not see my other lines, when I select the family share the only line I see is the GSIII, is this normal?
> 
> ...


it looks damn good to me and this picture kind of makes me wish i got the blue instead of the white one haha and on another note i preordered it full price but when i checked me bank account this morning it did not take out any of the money yet so id say its safe to assume that they dont charge you right away


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> it looks damn good to me and this picture kind of makes me wish i got the blue instead of the white one haha and on another note i preordered it full price but when i checked me bank account this morning it did not take out any of the money yet so id say its safe to assume that they dont charge you right away


They probably pre-auth to verify the funds are there but won't capture till it ships.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> They probably pre-auth to verify the funds are there but won't capture till it ships.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


my thoughts exactly. Hey im not sure if anyone would possibly know this but for the Verizon gs3 it says "ships by july 9th" So is there still a possibility that it might arrive at peoples door steps the same day the At&t,tmobile and sprint variants come out?


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> it looks damn good to me and this picture kind of makes me wish i got the blue instead of the white one haha and on another note i preordered it full price but when i checked me bank account this morning it did not take out any of the money yet so id say its safe to assume that they dont charge you right away


I wonder where verizon will taint this phone with its logo


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, may come June 28th


----------



## printing724 (Aug 8, 2011)

No AOSP, no deal. IMHO there will be interesting Nexus variants coming in a few months. Until then, the gnex does just fine...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Add another line. $10/m. Sell Nexus. Port new phone to old unlimited number. I'll be doing #4 for this phone probably. Put dummy phone on new line. Cancel data plan. Shut off dumb phone. Put in drawer.
> 
> Enjoy new phones all the time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


wont they end up charging you full price for the new phone before they let you cancel the new line


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

as long as you keep it in the same account they wont.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

DaFatMack said:


> wont they end up charging you full price for the new phone before they let you cancel the new line


Nope. You pay the subsidized price. I've been doing this for about a year. You just eat the $9.99/m fee for the new line. I'm cool with that. My verizon bill rapes me hard as is...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm curious about what happens after unlimited data is dead...thinking about using one of my son's available upgrades to get the S3...worst case if I don't like it more than the GNexus I could sell it for more than it cost me. I'm thinking that holding on to the upgrade past the point when Shared Data plans are implemented is a bit of a waste.

We have five lines:

- My wife and I have unlimited data
- My older son is getting a smartphone this week, so he'll be on a 4GB fixed plan
- My younger son doesn't have a smartphone and won't for a while
- My mom is the last line on the plan. We recently upgraded a phone on her line and moved it to my wife's line (my wife had her phone stolen)

So what happens if I don't use my younger son's upgrade now, and we get him a smartphone upgrade from VZW on his line later after shared data is implemented. If we get him a discounted phone on his line at that point, would he be the only one on shared data (so he's have a pool of data he'd share with himself?), since his would be the only line we upgraded after shared data was implemented? That doesn't make any sense. Or is it that when any line upgraded after shared data comes in that forces everyone on that account to go to shared data?

Verizon's statements on these issues doesn't really seem to clarify how this ends up:



verizonwireless said:


> Verizon's e-mailed statement, in full:
> - Customers will not be automatically moved to new shared data plans. If a 3G or 4G smartphone customer is on an unlimited plan now and they do not want to change their plan, they will not have to do so.
> - When we introduce our new shared data plans, Unlimited Data will no longer be available to customers when purchasing handsets at discounted pricing.
> - Customers who purchase phones at full retail price and are on an unlimited smartphone data plan will be able to keep that plan.
> ...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

printing724 said:


> No AOSP, no deal. IMHO there will be interesting Nexus variants coming in a few months. Until then, the gnex does just fine...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Variants? Like what? Seen where? Thanks...


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

Redflea said:


> Variants? Like what? Seen where? Thanks...


The 5(?) supposed Nexus phones coming out this fall


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Variants? Like what? Seen where? Thanks...


Supposedly there will be up to five nexus phones released from different oems next time around.

And I had the same thoughts on upgrading prior to the discontinuation of unlimited data with upgrades. I had one available so I went ahead and got the S3. Otherwise that upgrade would just go unused. I use 8-10 gigs a month, so buying subsidized phones would actually cost me ~$500/year once they institute that policy. Not worth it.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Supposedly there will be up to five nexus phones released from different oems next time around.
> 
> And I had the same thoughts on upgrading prior to the discontinuation of unlimited data with upgrades. I had one available so I went ahead and got the S3. Otherwise that upgrade would just go unused. I use 8-10 gigs a month, so buying subsidized phones would actually cost me ~$500/year once they institute that policy. Not worth it.


Yeah...I started through the steps to pre-order the S3 earlier today, and then stopped, feeling ambivalent about the S3. I really like my Nexus (other than battery life), and really don't like the fixed home key on the S3 (take one giant step back, IMHO), but figure that the S3 upgrade is the best phone available at this point if I'm going to use the upgrade before shared data hits. If I don't like the S3, importantly if its battery life isn't significantly better than my Nexus, I can always put the S3 on ebay.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't get why everyone is hating on the hard-key... I'm sure there will be ROMs with soft-keys enabled & the screen is bigger than the GNex, so it's still a step up. You'll probably be able to reprogram the hard-key to do whatever you want, too. To each their own...


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I don't get why everyone is hating on the hard-key... I'm sure there will be ROMs with soft-keys enabled & the screen is bigger than the GNex, so it's still a step up. You'll probably be able to reprogram the hard-key to do whatever you want, too. To each their own...


I don't get it.. The only hard key is home... There's also 2 softkeys on both sides of the hard

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

well i ordered mine today, having second thoughts about it though. reasons for them are once i get the SIII it will be latest greatest (cdma) device for X # of months. then a new latest and greatest will come out (holiday season), and i will want that too. when does it all end? this little hobby is costing quite a few dollars, in the past year i have bought evo, evo 3d, epic touch 4g (galaxy s2), and galaxy nexus, now the GSIII somebody kill me before my wife does! LoL









I plan on doing the method Mista posted, buy the SIII, put it on my Gnex line, put a dumb phone on the SIII line. What sort of phone can I pick up on Ebay will be compatible with this? I have only been with VZW since February, came from sprint (10+ years) so I am not exactly what sort of devices take sims, dont take sims and all that.

Thanks for input!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

cordell said:


> well i ordered mine today, having second thoughts about it though. reasons for them are once i get the SIII it will be latest greatest (cdma) device for X # of months. then a new latest and greatest will come out (holiday season), and i will want that too. *when does it all end?*


It never does


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Phone hardware updates are what computers were going through 10 or more years ago. Only with phones, you get raped even more on prices than PC hardware ever did.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

Verizon is my prevention. I have five lines with them, all with unlimited data, all with the $20 discount per line promo. So that means I'm paying $9.99 per line for unlimited data, a total of $49.95 a month for all five lines to have unlimited data.

I have an upgrade available on 6/28/12 which I was going to use for the SGIII until they announced the share everything plans start the same day as my upgrade, DAMN.

So I called to see if I could move the upgrade up a few day so I could pre order the SGIII and keep my unlimited. I talked with the loyalty department and it looked like it was going to be a go, not only on my upgrade from 6/28/12 but they were also going to let me upgrade early on another line that is not due till September. The rep just had to get a manager to sign off on it. She had to call me back after everything was done. So 30 minutes go by and then my phone rings, it's the rep telling me everything is approved and which device would I like for each upgrade?

The SGIII please a blue for me and a white one for my wife. The rep then says oh I'm sorry since the SGIII is pre-order you can't pick that phone. You need to pick a phone that is out right now, the Droid Razr Maxx is a very nice phone, or how about an iPhone 4S everyone loves them. I told her absolutely not why would I want last years tech and and be stuck in a new two year contract, I then politely ended the call.

So to end this Verizon would let me upgrade early and keep my unlimited but only if I picked a phone that's out right now.


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

Despite my dislike of the physical buttons - especially the legacy menu button. I ordered the 32GB GS3 in blue. My wife is using a DX2 (warranty exchange from my old DX) and is upgrade eligible and I don't want to lose unlimited data nor the great promo family plan we are under. I showed her a couple of videos comparing the G-Nex with the GS3 and since she hates hard buttons she chose to take my G-Nex. So I'll be looking at ROMs that let me reprogram the menu button to the ICS multitasking or add virtual buttons.

Here's my question for the group:

I have 4 kids. Oldest is 9. Reading these posts has me thinking that maybe I should add a 3rd smartphone to the family plan for only $20.00 even if we don't use it on the plan right now. Your thoughts? 
Here is my plan FWIW.
https://email.vzwshop.com/servlet/website/ResponseForm?OSPEUT_9_9_z_UU_0Hsr_.2eHmH_wkhthE

Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

bp328i said:


> Verizon is my prevention. I have five lines with them, all with unlimited data, all with the $20 discount per line promo. So that means I'm paying $9.99 per line for unlimited data, a total of $49.95 a month for all five lines to have unlimited data.
> 
> I have an upgrade available on 6/28/12 which I was going to use for the SGIII until they announced the share everything plans start the same day as my upgrade, DAMN.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound right at all... I work for a third party retailer and I know for a fact upgrades can clear 7 days early (you just can't use your upgrade discount if you have one).

My suggestion would be to walk into a third part retailer 7 or 6 days before your upgrade and ask if they can do the upgrade for you. We use iconic order so just ask about that.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Droosh said:


> Despite my dislike of the physical buttons - especially the legacy menu button. I ordered the 32GB GS3 in blue. My wife is using a DX2 (warranty exchange from my old DX) and is upgrade eligible and I don't want to lose unlimited data nor the great promo family plan we are under. I showed her a couple of videos comparing the G-Nex with the GS3 and since she hates hard buttons she chose to take my G-Nex.
> 
> I have 4 kids. Oldest is 9. Reading these posts has me thinking that maybe I should add a 3rd smartphone to the family plan for only $20.00 even if we don't use it except for wifi.. Your thoughts? Here is my plan FWIW.
> https://email.vzwsho...r_.2eHmH_wkhthE
> ...


Where the fuck did you find that?

Edit: Nevermind, I noticed the add is from 2010, lucky bastard.


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, my upgrade is due on July 7, and I figured I was screwed, just went to the Verizon website last night and it let me go through and pre order my sg3 on upgrade with no problem whatsoever. I didn't expect it at all, didn't call anybody and didn't ask for any exception, and yours is closer than mine. 
That makes no sense at all, obviously, the September upgrade would require their help, but the inconsistency is amazing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

DigitalDK said:


> That doesn't sound right at all... I work for a third party retailer and I know for a fact upgrades can clear 7 days early (you just can't use your upgrade discount if you have one).
> 
> My suggestion would be to walk into a third part retailer 7 or 6 days before your upgrade and ask if they can do the upgrade for you. We use iconic order so just ask about that.


They can do the upgrade early, they just can't do it on a phone that needs to be pre-ordered. They told me the pre-orders go through a different "system".

But I'll try a third party retailer next weekend for the upgrade I have on 6/28/12.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

troyzero said:


> Wow, my upgrade is due on July 7, and I figured I was screwed, just went to the Verizon website last night and it let me go through and pre order my sg3 on upgrade with no problem whatsoever. I didn't expect it at all, didn't call anybody and didn't ask for any exception, and yours is closer than mine.
> That makes no sense at all, obviously, the September upgrade would require their help, but the inconsistency is amazing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How did you do it? I have tried online and this is what I get.

You can see the upgrade is available on 6/28/12









Then when I try to upgrade I get this









I have gone all the way through and it's full retail.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Internet explorer?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Internet explorer?


lol good catch


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> lol good catch


Yep,

Old habits die hard. I also use Chrome just not all the time.


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Honestly, I can't even tell you how it worked for me. I was just looking at my account and it decided to let me upgrade it, I can tell you I am super stoked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's my discussion w/ an on-line verizon rep regarding being able to keep your unlimited data if you add a new a new line (so you can get a new phone at a subsidized price):

*Scott: *i see. so, basically i can buy the sgsIII after 6/28 and it won't make a difference as far as my data and i would still get the upgrade discount regardless as i would be adding a line
*Chris: *Yes that is correct however after 6/28 you can not add the new line to your existing line and continue using the unlimited data plan as it would be removed if you were to do that I am afraid. You have to order the new phone before 6/28
*Scott: *i see, so if add any more lines after 6/28 i will lose my unlimited data
*Chris: *No, if you add a line and then try to activate the new phone that you added to your existing number with the unlimited data plan on that line you will then lose the unlimited data plan. If you just add a new line and activate the phone that you ordered to the new line then you will not lose it
*Chris: *existing*
*Scott: *are you sure about that? because wouldn't the new phone that i port over to my primary line (w/ the unlimited data) show up as a customer provided device?
*Chris: *No it wouldn't because you did not provide it you purchased it for the new line that you added and then you activated it to the existing line
*Chris: *Trust me if you do that you will lose the unlimited data plan


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> You know... some people will need this...
> 
> Dam you physical home button, dam you.


Is this a Google Sponsored Phone as well like the Nexus? And is source code/RIL/Unlock all available for it? That's what really matters. at least to me.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

nevermind


----------

